# How to cook sandhills



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey folks, Ive eaten all sorts of gamebirds but never cranes. What are some opinions on how to cook them. For most birds I found the good ole George Forman or slow oven roast bacon wrapped breast to be good for most. But I would have no idea how to cook a Crane.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i put on a beef rub on 2 breasts last night and plan on cooking it tomorrow night, i'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

It's been awhile since I set my sights on a crane. But I think filleting the breast meat, rubbing it with your favorite beef seasoning, leaving it refrigerate overnight, and grilling it to a medium rare would be the way to go.


----------

